# C-dilute brindle buck



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Snapped some new pics of this boy tonight. I'm really quite pleased with him, was pretty much an experimental pairing for fun. Am actually going to repeat it as the other buck & doe from the litter are just as nice.

Not perfect, but it's a start


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like him,good eyes.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

OMG Niki, he is gorgeous! That's is just great beautiful looking brindle!

PS: Looks like the buck I got from you name is to be Cheeze It... it just stuck, can't change it. I made that his middle name and then he will have a better first name... maybe Avon or something.  <3 his tail. I'm starting to relize that my line have nice thick tails, but I would like them to be longer, so Cheeze It is perfect for that.

Oh and I will be having some blues soon, I'm very happy about that.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Thanks 

Going to breed him & the sibling sister into my c-dilute line. Simple colors so I can concentrate on type.


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

I love his head; his expressions in the photos are very cute.


----------

